# Some local filesystem failed to mount

## porfiao

Hola amigos de gentoo... el mensaje que me molesta actualmente es: en el runlevel 2 "Some local filesystem failed to mount". la verdad es que no se por donde empezar y tampoco que hacer para encontrar el problema.. ¿Alguna idea?.

de ante mano muchas gracias..

----------

## gringo

empieza mirando tu /etc/fstab y comprueba que lo tienes bien.  Si quieres saber cuales tienes montaos simplemente ejecuta mount como root y asi sabrás cuáles no se han montao  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Cereza

Fíjate bien al arrancar, en las lineas anteriores a ese error debe decir exactamente que es lo que ha fallado.

----------

## porfiao

 *gringo wrote:*   

> empieza mirando tu /etc/fstab y comprueba que lo tienes bien.  Si quieres saber cuales tienes montaos simplemente ejecuta mount como root y asi sabrás cuáles no se han montao 
> 
> saluetes

 

paso 1

fdisk -l

/dev/sda1  *  Linux

/dev/sda2      Linux swap /Solaris

/dev/sda3      Linux

/dev/sda4      Linux

mount 

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,default)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmod=0664,devgid=85)

("me llama la atención que la partición de swap no aparece y la del boot tampoco...¿Deberían aparecer o esta bien asi?")

----------

## porfiao

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Fíjate bien al arrancar, en las lineas anteriores a ese error debe decir exactamente que es lo que ha fallado.

 

efectivamente alcanzo a notar que dice "algo". pero como pasa tan rápido no se alcanza a leer

----------

## i92guboj

 *porfiao wrote:*   

>  *Cereza wrote:*   Fíjate bien al arrancar, en las lineas anteriores a ese error debe decir exactamente que es lo que ha fallado. 
> 
> efectivamente alcanzo a notar que dice "algo". pero como pasa tan rápido no se alcanza a leer

 

Postea también tu /etc/fstab

----------

## jgascon

 *porfiao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ("me llama la atención que la partición de swap no aparece y la del boot tampoco...¿Deberían aparecer o esta bien asi?")

 

Es normal, boot la debes tener como noauto, o sea que no se monta automáticamente al arrancar y swap nunca aparece en la salida de mount.

Ccompara la salida de mount con tu /etc/fstab e intenta montar las particiones que no se monten a mano. Si no funciona, péganos aquí el /etc/fstab, la salida  de mount, y la salida de cada mount que uses para montar las particiones a mano.

----------

## porfiao

hola jgascon...

efectivamente tenia un problema en fstab

/dev/sda1       /boot               ext2    defaults(default),noatime                1 2

/dev/sda2       none               swap    sw                                  0 0

/dev/sda3       /                     ext3    noatime                              0 1

/dev/sda4       /archivos         ext3    noatime                          0 1

none              /proc               proc    defaults(default)                              0 0

none              /dev/shm        tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec        0 0

/dev/sdb1      /bodega/usuarios   ext3    defaults,usrquota,grpquota      0 0

/dev/sdb2      /bodega/archivos   ext3    defaults                        0 0

bueno el problema era una "s" default le agrege la "s" y al parecer todo bien..

--- jgascon--- si te recuerdas hace unos meses tuve un problema al compilar el kernel...tu me decias que al parecer estaba arrancando con un kernel distinto al que estaba compilando... bueno al parecer tenias razón.

si te fijas en mi fstab la partición del boot era la que estaba con problema y no se estaba montando(bien)...

lo que probocaba que cuando compilaba estaba copiando el bzimage en una directorio temp(/boot/kernel)..

como me di cuenta. monte a mano la partición boot y realice los pasos para copiar el nuevo kernel...

y ahora todo bien(por el momento..)jaja

gracias...

----------

## jgascon

Me alegro que hayas solucionado tus problemas  :Smile: 

Sí, me acuerdo de lo del kernel, era raro, raro  :Wink: 

Estas cosas (me refiero a lo del kernel), si no tienes la máquina delante es difícil imaginar lo que está pasando...

----------

